# Condor Ferries - France Summer 2004



## 90212 (May 1, 2005)

Hi! 1st message from a new member - Condor Ferries are offering Sunday day sailings through the summer on thier conventional ferry from Portsmouth to Cherbourg. They quote £375 for any size Motorhome + 4 people, Caravan Club = £335 & we paid £302 using 600 airmiles. 

I guess some of you out will get a better deal, but it beats the quote P&O for a 7m x 3m moterhome by £250

Monty :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Monty

We're paying £174.00 3 times this year through the Caravan Club using Dover/Calais.

We enjoy driving through France and as time isn't of the essence (we go for a month at a time) this route suits us.
We have a 7.25m mh and there are just the 2 of us. We go out on a Tuesday 7.00am sailing after spending the night in Dover returning at 10.15am on a Wednesday from Calais.


----------



## 90212 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks for your reply!*

We have been to the West coast of France many times & like youself stay mostly on Aires from La rochelle down to the Spanish border. Had a brilliant time last year, sunny & hot for 4 weeks.

Where are you favorite places to vistit & stay in France?

Regards
Monty


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Monty

Just to assure you that I haven't ignored your post, it's just that I don't know how to answer it.
The truth of the matter is that we just love France and the variety of climate, people, terrain, wildlife, architecture, food, history, etc. etc. etc. found across the length and breadth of the Country.

Have you got favourite places to visit and stopping places? I'll throw the ball back into your court.


----------

